# Don't bite my head off but...



## Prefy (Mar 6, 2007)

"Club Stogie was created with the goal of providing an online cigar community that does not fall prey to the elitist attitude common among many similar sites"

I know this is a great site that has helped me develop my passion for cigars but lately I have been troubled by how some of the other gorillas have been acting with regards to the *IS THIS FAKE* threads. There have been lots of people mocking or generally being quite snobby in their replies to the people who start these threads.

I know there is a lot of information on this site that can be found by using the search or reading the stickies but for lots of people they can not be 100% sure that these are in fact fakes and want some of the elder jungle members to confirm there suspicion.

My mother always told me that if you don't have anything nice to say don't say anything at all. You are not forced to look in the *IS THIS FAKE* threads and they are not against the Clubstogie rules.

Myself and a few other gorillas have discussed this and are turned off of the habano forums because of the way some of the members have been treated.

Please don't bite my head off I am just voicing my opinion, and I don't want to start an argument. Mods if this is out of line please delete/lock it.


----------



## Xmodius (Jun 21, 2005)

Thicken your skin.

(EDIT: And, buy from a reputable source. Problem solved.)


----------



## Bruce (Dec 31, 1999)

LOL!


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Maybe these posts should be in the "Cigars - Questions" Forum instead of jamming up the Habanos Forum? :2


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

opinion's rule!:tu


----------



## Prefy (Mar 6, 2007)

icehog3 said:


> Maybe these posts should be in the "Cigars - Questions" Forum instead of jamming up the Habanos Forum? :2


The only reason I put it here was becasue we talked about this forum...if it needs to be moved please move it.

*Edit: You meant the fakes threads?


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

dang...seven members reading this one! o


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Prefy said:


> The only reason I put it here was becasue we talked about this forum...if it needs to be moved please move it.


I meant the "Is This Fake" threads Prefy, not this one. Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## Prefy (Mar 6, 2007)

icehog3 said:


> I meant the "Is This Fake" threads Prefy, not this one. Sorry for the confusion.


I realise that now...


----------



## ssutton219 (Apr 17, 2007)

icehog3 said:


> Maybe these posts should be in the "Cigars - Questions" Forum instead of jamming up the Habanos Forum? :2


Not tryin to stir this pot but where are we suppose ask in the question section with out causing a stir with them being Cuban and no Cuban Cigar Question forum???

I don't even open these threads because its not informative any more.

Just my limited :2


----------



## JaKaAch (Sep 17, 2006)

boonedoggle said:


> opinion's rule!:tu


That's a good one there. I don't care who you are.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

ssutton219 said:


> Not tryin to stir this pot but where are we suppose ask in the question section with out causing a stir with them being Cuban and no Cuban Cigar Question forum???
> 
> I don't even open these threads because its not informative any more.
> 
> Just my limited :2


The "Cigars - Questions" Forum.

Because if the poster sincerely thinks it is fake, then he/she is not posting a picture of a Cuban Cigar.


----------



## Boston_Dude05 (Oct 10, 2006)

Prefy thanks for bringing this up. It's always good to hear opinions of what some may find offensive for the purpose of improving things.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Boston_Dude05 said:


> Prefy thanks for bringing this up. It's always good to hear opinions of what some may find offensive for the purpose of improving things.


What do you think of the idea of posting "Fake?" threads in the Cigars - Questions Forum? How about the idea Gargamel had about a separate Forum? Just trying to see how others feel about the issue.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

i learned more by READING and asking questions before i purchased than i did by wasting $200 on a box of fakes and then having to ask other ppl if they were indeed fakes (which is probably why i never bought them).

you don't run out and buy a home without knowing whats in the house; or from some guy you ran into while doing a search on google; or without an inspection; and without any insurance; and.... 

you see what i'm sayin.

some people need to listen to Bob Marley, in a reggae rhythm, "don't jump in the water... if you can't swim." 
look before you leap.
learn before making a mistake.

last i checked, jokes aren't snobbish. some ppl are wondering why there are nothing but "is this a fake" posts in the habanos area (just like you are wondering in your discussions why ppl are dogging on those topics) from people who've been here less than a full month. 

slow your rolls. take a breath. read. learn. walk before you run. always wear a condom. make it click. do you want fries with that?


----------



## Xmodius (Jun 21, 2005)

IHT said:


> i learned more by READING and asking questions before i purchased than i did by wasting $200 on a box of fakes and then having to ask other ppl if they were indeed fakes (which is probably why i never bought them).
> 
> you don't run out and buy a home without knowing whats in the house; or from some guy you ran into while doing a search on google; or without an inspection; and without any insurance; and....
> 
> ...


:tpd:Yes, and it reminds me of an old song, "Even a blind man knows when he's walking in the sun."


----------



## Boston_Dude05 (Oct 10, 2006)

icehog3 said:


> What do you think of the idea of posting "Fake?" threads in the Cigars - Questions Forum? How about the idea Gargamel had about a separate Forum? Just trying to see how others feel about the issue.


That's a great idea. But I guess the issue is that forum is not just CCs? Another idea is to have a thread just for anything related to CC fakes.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

Xmodius said:


> :tpd:Yes, and it reminds me of an old song, "Even a blind man knows when he's walking in the sun."


that was post #666 for you. you sure it was the "sun"?


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

IHT said:


> i learned more by READING and asking questions before i purchased than i did by wasting $200 on a box of fakes and then having to ask other ppl if they were indeed fakes (which is probably why i never bought them).
> 
> you don't run out and buy a home without knowing whats in the house; or from some guy you ran into while doing a search on google; or without an inspection; and without any insurance; and....
> 
> ...


have you had your medication tonight?!


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Boston_Dude05 said:


> That's a great idea. But I guess the issue is that forum is not just CCs? *Another idea is to have a thread just for anything related to CC fakes.*


That type of thread might serve the purpose, I just think it should run in the Questions Forum and not the Habanos Lounge. :2


----------



## Prefy (Mar 6, 2007)

IHT said:


> last i checked, jokes aren't snobbish. some ppl are wondering why there are nothing but "is this a fake" posts in the habanos area (just like you are wondering in your discussions why ppl are dogging on those topics) *from people who've been here less than a full month*.


If this is the real problem maybe they shouldn't be addmited to the habanos area.:2


----------



## Boston_Dude05 (Oct 10, 2006)

icehog3 said:


> That type of thread might serve the purpose, I just think it should run in the Questions Forum and not the Habanos Lounge. :2


I tend to agree as it is a question about cigars theoretically. :tu


----------



## Xmodius (Jun 21, 2005)

IHT said:


> that was post #666 for you. you sure it was the "sun"?


Now, I have made my mark...again!

Damn, I haven't been keeping count. What an auspicious number. I am truly marked.

But, not any more!:w


----------



## Boston_Dude05 (Oct 10, 2006)

Prefy said:


> IHT said:
> 
> 
> > last i checked, jokes aren't snobbish. some ppl are wondering why there are nothing but "is this a fake" posts in the habanos area (just like you are wondering in your discussions why ppl are dogging on those topics) *from people who've been here less than a full month*.
> ...


This is a more recent thing. Previously you had to have a high number of posts to be admitted to this forum. Before, there were noticeably fewer threads asking about whether smokes were fake etc.


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

Is this thread fake?

B:ss


----------



## Boston_Dude05 (Oct 10, 2006)

GrtndpwrflOZ said:


> Is this thread fake?
> 
> B:ss


Yep, there's a hologram on the front, saran wrapping and a circle seal on the back of it


----------



## Prefy (Mar 6, 2007)

Boston_Dude05 said:


> This is a more recent thing. Previously you had to have a high number of posts to be admitted to this forum. Before, there were noticeably fewer threads asking about whether smokes were fake etc.


I realise that this has changed recently


----------



## Xmodius (Jun 21, 2005)

GrtndpwrflOZ said:


> Is this thread fake?
> 
> B:ss


Testing.....


----------



## JaKaAch (Sep 17, 2006)

icehog3 said:


> Maybe these posts should be in the "Cigars - Questions" Forum instead of jamming up the Habanos Forum? :2


Watch out there.. The my :2 RG police might give you a ticket..


----------



## BigJon (May 31, 2007)

GrtndpwrflOZ said:


> Is this thread fake?
> 
> B:ss


Oh God! :r


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

JaKaAch said:


> Watch out there.. The my :2 RG police might give you a ticket..


Maybe a ticket would keep me from being a DB for a little while. :r


----------



## JaKaAch (Sep 17, 2006)

icehog3 said:


> Maybe a ticket would keep me from being a DB for a little while. :r


Maybe we ought to have RG points, and DB points..Things that make you go huuummm


----------



## snowy (Nov 22, 2006)

So how many threads like "is this fake" are in the first page of the habanos lounge ?


----------



## BigJon (May 31, 2007)

I'm very sorry if my post hurt any feelings. I didn't have much to say other than I agreed with the very first reply on the post, but it's possible I didn't help matters. But please, click the thumbnail of the pic that started the mess. The person posting had to know the answer before posting the pic. When a cigar is this obviously fake, it's funny. It's ugly cigar p0rrn that can add a smile to your face if you don't take it so seriously. It is what it is...


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

snowy said:


> So how many threads like "is this fake" are in the first page of the habanos lounge ?


I moved a couple, and closed one at the author's request, so less than there were a few hours ago.


----------



## Xmodius (Jun 21, 2005)

Prefy said:


> "Club Stogie was created with the goal of providing an online cigar community that does not fall prey to the elitist attitude common among many similar sites"
> 
> I know this is a great site that has helped me develop my passion for cigars but lately I have been troubled by how some of the other gorillas have been acting with regards to the *IS THIS FAKE* threads. There have been lots of people *mocking* or generally being quite snobby in their replies to the people who start these threads.
> 
> ...


OK, seriously.

I admit.

I have mocked.

I am a mocker.

I have a sense of humor.

That means I can tell when there is something that is and/or can be made funny.

Must I abandon my sense of humor when replying?

Must anyone?

Who may mock?

Anyone?

My words are a grain of salt. Take them accordingly.:r:tu:ss


----------



## Prefy (Mar 6, 2007)

This thread was in no way directed at anyone, it is just my :2. 

Just take it easy on the guys, most of them probably feel bad enough as it is that they have fakes. I'm sure a "This is a fake" would suffice. PLus none of you amerks should know what they look like anyways:r


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

The Jungle has always been a place where friends have busted other friends' stones...if it is done in a non-insulting manner, I don't think it is a problem for anyone except those with the thinnest of skin. If any new guys have been offended by anything I have posted in one of those threads....

I keed! I keed!


----------



## Xmodius (Jun 21, 2005)

BTW:

The only ones who should be allowed to mock are the ones who have been there and share the experience.

Good rule?

Just my own idea.

:ss

But, who will monitor the mockable index reading?:r


----------



## Xmodius (Jun 21, 2005)

icehog3 said:


> The Jungle has always been a place where friends have busted other friends' stones...if it is done in a non-insulting manner, I don't think it is a problem for anyone except those with the thinnest of skin. If any new guys have been offended by anything I have posted in one of those threads....
> 
> I keed! I keed!


Keeding is good, no?

I think so!


----------



## BigJon (May 31, 2007)

I'll just recommend that if you have a cigar you suspect is a fake and you don't want anyone to get a chuckle out of the miserable/great attempt to counterfeit a cigar, PM someone you respect the pic and get an opinion in private. 

Nobody is laughing that someone got ripped off. The people here are not that mean.


----------



## GAW (May 25, 2007)

:BSAnd so ends another day in Lake Wobegon; where all the women are pretty,all the children above average and all the Habanos Cigars are genuine. Jerry :ss


----------



## jpa0741 (Jun 7, 2007)

IHT said:


> i learned more by READING and asking questions before i purchased than i did by wasting $200 on a box of fakes and then having to ask other ppl if they were indeed fakes (which is probably why i never bought them).
> 
> you don't run out and buy a home without knowing whats in the house; or from some guy you ran into while doing a search on google; or without an inspection; and without any insurance; and....
> 
> ...


:tpd:, but there are different cases. As when someone is gifted a possible fake from a freind or relative that thought they were doing something nice. They might just want confirm what they thought. I also believe a little ribing never hurt (as long it is all in fun).:2


----------



## Xmodius (Jun 21, 2005)

LOL. I HATE THAT SHOW!:blp



GAW said:


> :BSAnd so ends another day in Lake Wobegon; where all the women are pretty,all the children above average and all the Habanos Cigars are genuine. Jerry :ss


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

BigJon said:


> Nobody is laughing that someone got ripped off. The people here are not that mean.


Exactly....When I was new, I bought 3 Cohiba Esplendidos from a guy on the beach in Nassau, Bahamas for $15.

I think they were fake.


----------



## wharfrathoss (Dec 27, 2006)

the 1st "CC" i bought was a cohiba esplendidos that was a fugazi-i posted a pic on another board asking for opinions-when someone pointed out that it was 3/8" short (not to mention i paid $15) i wasn't offended or mad at them-i felt pretty dumb, but it wasn't the end of the world & i learned something from it ("if it sounds too good to be true, it probably is")-since then i've done a lot of research, asked a lot of ?'s (via PM) & listened a lot-if the embargo is ever repealed & i can purchase them legally, hopefull i'll be better informed & not make the same mistake again

BTW, i think this is a forum for discussing habanos cigars, not for drawing attention to the fact that some people are purchasing them


----------



## adsantos13 (Oct 10, 2006)

icehog3 said:


> Exactly....When I was new, I bought 3 Cohiba Esplendidos from a guy on the beach in Nassau, Bahamas for $15.
> 
> I think they were fake.


Nope, they were 1000% real. I know that guy. He is my wife's cousin's stepbrother's mailmain's bookie and he has a submarine that he drives back and forth to Cuba in. Apparently, the Partagas factory has a secret underground submarine docking facility which coincidentally, is the only place where one can get authentic Cohiba Esplendidos (rolled only between the most nubile virgin thighs, of course) at way below MSRP.

Sorry, I just have been :al


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

adsantos13 said:


> Nope, they were 1000% real. I know that guy. He is my wife's cousin's stepbrother's mailmain's bookie and he has a submarine that he drives back and forth to Cuba in. Apparently, the Partagas factory has a secret underground submarine docking facility which coincidentally, is the only place where one can get authentic Cohiba Esplendidos (rolled only between the most nubile virgin thighs, of course) at way below MSRP.
> 
> Sorry, I just have been :al


P.S......he said your cousin's stepmother's mailman owes him money.


----------



## Stonato~ (Dec 22, 2006)

I think the recent increase in fake threads are just a pattern that come up like any other topic. Don't believe there is any need to make changes. I'm sure the guys that have been around for many many years will point out that these trends happen and then things go back to normal. Reminds me of the 'Please make your Title's more meaningful' discussion.


----------



## adsantos13 (Oct 10, 2006)

icehog3 said:


> P.S......he said your cousin's stepmother's mailman owes him money.


:r I always knew he was a deadbeat!


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Stonato~ said:


> I think the recent increase in fake threads are just a pattern that come up like any other topic. Don't believe there is any need to make changes. I'm sure the guys that have been around for many many years will point out that these trends happen and then things go back to normal. Reminds me of the 'Please make your Title's more meaningful' discussion.


A lot of truth to that.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

adsantos13 said:


> :r I always knew he was a deadbeat!


Yup...he is no longer the Ruler of Zamunda!


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Prefy said:


> I know there is a lot of information on this site that can be found by using the search or reading the stickies but for lots of people they can not be 100% sure that these are in fact fakes and want some of the elder jungle members to confirm there suspicion.
> 
> [/COLOR]


This is the point of things.

Not 100% sure of .... :r

Not sure at all. In fact clueless. Clueless seems harsh but if the I'm new to this and really ignorant about the subject choose to parade it in public... well we all have worn the tinfoil hat at some point in time. Most just do it in private at home in front of the mirror. Knowledge is never free. These types of posts are shortcuts and the price is a bit of eye rolling and ribbing.

Greg's point is simple. Many have trod the path before us. Some chose to do extensive research here through reading and searching. Many use PM and getting to know folks. Some have friends who introduce them to our lil obsession. In all cases they have help. Either self help or through friends. Friends we become here. Friends talk smack to other friends particularly when they do something .. clueless. It can be construed as a form of learning and male / smoker bonding.

The path is shorter here than in the past. Things come quicker to those that participate. But it is still a path not instant gratification. I think a dedicated forum dealing with this subject is silly.

You can't buy real twenty dollar bills for $ 10. Gas cannot be purchased for $ 1.00 a gallon. Mortgages are not available for 2.5% fixed with no points. The bank will not pay you 25% on your balances. These things are obvious and "common knowledge". Participating here for even a short time will enable anyone to pick up "common knowledge" regarding fake Cuban cigars.

Fakes typically come from people not from any of the reputable vendors folks buy cigars from. So when these posts come up and folks start talking about bands, wrapper color, rolling methods etc.. it all gets a bit old for those that have read these stories a few (hundred) times before.

Where did you get them is the point. These posts almost always end up with:

A deal that was too good to be true. (Cuz it wasn't)
Street Cigars (Insert street/country here)
A friend
A Friend who was in Mexico
A Friend with a brother
Cruise Cigars
A Friend with a brother who was in Mexico
Someone with a connection in Cuba
Someone with a friend or relative with a connection in Cuba
Etc, Etc, Etc.

The common theme being they were not purchased from a reputable or even disreputable vendor.

The only way you can be 100% sure is to not buy things from the above. Talking about it and wasting folks time here deserves a bit of good natured ribbing if only to help folks get involved or shoo off the 30 day wonders.

It's not snobbery it's fraternal communication.

:2


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Well spoken as usual Dave. :tu


----------



## SmokeyJoe (Oct 3, 2006)

Da Klugs said:


> This is the point of things.
> 
> ...It's not snobbery it's fraternal communication.
> 
> :2


Well said, Da Klugs. I play fantasy sports and as many know... it seems the purpose of fantasy sports IS to talk smack! :r 
Anyway... I like your description of "fraternal communication," or "how brothers talk to one another." I appreciate you BOTLs - for being patient, and for the gentle ribbing along the way. :ss


----------



## Stonato~ (Dec 22, 2006)

Da Klugs said:


> These posts almost always end up with:
> 
> A deal that was too good to be true. (Cuz it wasn't)
> Street Cigars (Insert street/country here)
> ...


:r:r

My favorite: the 'connection in Cuba'
A friend with friend who works in the factory.

A forum dedicated to sources for fake Cubans? Now THAT would be entertaining. :tu


----------



## chibnkr (May 2, 2007)

Sorry if I offended any with my posts on this subject, but cutting through it all I'm just saying that there is a TON of information out there (more now than there ever has been...certainly much more accessible than when I started smoking cigars)...so go ahead and take the initiative to do the research. Hell, If *I* can do it, it must not be that tough.


----------



## montecristo#2 (May 29, 2006)

Great post Dave! :tu

When I first started out I had a guy offer to sell me some CCs. Showed me the box and everything. When I got one, I immediately came home and spent several hours reading online and looking at examples. I honestly still have no clue if it was real or fake, if it was fake it was a pretty damn good knock-off.

My problem is that some of the recent examples have been so bad, they have not even been worth posting (and I am not referring to the cellophane wrapped Cohiba). If people would have spent 10 minutes searching counterfeit cuban cigars on google, they would have had the answer already and wouldn't need to post.

Another example, my neighbor noticed I smoke cigars and gave me two tubos his friend picked up in Vietnam. They are sitting on my desk and I have no clue if they are real or fake. Personally, if I was going to make a post about them (which I am not because I don't really care), I would do my research online first. Then if I didn't know, I might ask someone. The probably is, like Bruce and Dave have said in the past, it is almost impossible to know if you didn't buy them from a trusted vendor. Boxes can be switched and you really can't tell by the bands, unless they are really bad. 

People should really check out 3x5card's posts on fake cuban cigars, then they would know when a fake is so ridiculous it is not even worth posting. 

A guy who used to work down the hall from me got a box of Cohibas from a drugstore in Mexico for $200 (all they had was cohibas and montecristos), am I 100% sure they are fake and I never actually saw them. Enough said.


----------



## TMoneYNYY (Oct 6, 2006)

Honestly, I think it's more of a, "Hahahaha, that's a TERRIBLE lookin' fake!" than a, "WOW, this guy is a MORON!"

If you don't take things personally, you can't be offended... but if you're looking to be insulted, you'd be surprised by all the things that will bother you.


----------



## No1der (Apr 2, 2007)

Well, I don't know if it's really a problem that anyone gets a little ribbing over a "less than smart move" when it comes to purchasing CC especially when it's "a deal of a lifetime" type thing.

That old addage holds true, if it sounds to good to be true it probably is.

Having said that, and I'm not joking about this part, I would love to get my hands on one of those glass top Cohiba boxes. It's just so famous in the cigar community as a fake that I feel it's taken on a life of it's own.

So if anyone see's a good deal on eBay or someplace for one of these boxes (I could care less for the cigars themselves) please let me know.

Since this is just sort of a kitch type of purchase I'm not looking to spend a fortune.

Just throwing that info out there just in case.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

No1der said:


> Well, I don't know if it's really a problem that anyone gets a little ribbing over a "less than smart move" when it comes to purchasing CC especially when it's "a deal of a lifetime" type thing.
> 
> That old addage holds true, if it sounds to good to be true it probably is.
> 
> ...


Not a glass top, but if you just want to buy some fakes.... :r

http://cgi.ebay.com/BNIB-COHIBA-ESP...569QQihZ004QQcategoryZ313QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Prefy (Mar 6, 2007)

Thanks you for all the input, I really didn't think that I would get this big of a response. I know us newbs are sometimes eager to post more and read less, even many of the elder gorillas have confesed to doing this when they were newbs. And I also realise that a little ribbing is a good thing to try and get the "read more post less mentality" but after four pages I think they get the point. This is just this newbs opinion...I'm sure everything has been said in this thread that needs to be, but I guess thats up to the Mods.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Prefy said:


> Thanks you for all the input, I really didn't think that I would get this big of a response. I know us newbs are sometimes eager to post more and read less, even many of the elder gorillas have confesed to doing this when they were newbs. And I also realise that a little ribbing is a good thing to try and get the "read more post less mentality" but after four pages I think they get the point. This is just this newbs opinion...I'm sure everything has been said in this thread that needs to be, but I guess thats up to the Mods.


Agreed...glad everyone kept it civil.


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

I thought it was a good discussion. 

Don't you have to be here a year before you can request a thread to be closed?


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Da Klugs said:


> I thought it was a good discussion.
> 
> Don't you have to be here a year before you can request a thread to be closed?


Damn Klugs pulling rank again!! :r


----------



## montecristo#2 (May 29, 2006)

icehog3 said:


> Agreed...glad everyone kept it civil.





Da Klugs said:


> I thought it was a good discussion.
> 
> Don't you have to be here a year before you can request a thread to be closed?


Sweet - mod fight! :mn :bx

o o o


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Nah just hoping by leaving it run a bit we can avoid 10 new "is it fake threads" tomorrow. :r

Put a thread up in the NGF that I hope helps.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

montecristo#2 said:


> Sweet - mod fight! :mn :bx
> 
> o o


Yeah...but the make-up sex is great.


----------



## Prefy (Mar 6, 2007)

Da Klugs said:


> I thought it was a good discussion.
> 
> Don't you have to be here a year before you can request a thread to be closed?


I'll just change the topic then

How about that Paris Hilton:r


----------



## Prefy (Mar 6, 2007)

icehog3 said:


> Yeah...but the make-up sex is great.


That will shut this thread down right there:r


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Prefy said:


> That will shut this thread down right there:r


Only for 3 minutes....we're old... :r


----------



## Prefy (Mar 6, 2007)

icehog3 said:


> Only for 3 minutes....we're old... :r


:r:r:r


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Is this a bad time to bring up my old CUT?

:r


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Da Klugs said:


> Is this a bad time to bring up my old CUT?
> 
> :r


I'm crying from laughing over here! :r


----------



## Prefy (Mar 6, 2007)

:tpd:And these are the guys we are suppose to look up too:r


----------



## justinphilly-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

icehog3 said:


> Not a glass top, but if you just want to buy some fakes.... :r
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/BNIB-COHIBA-ESP...569QQihZ004QQcategoryZ313QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


dam it tom, i wish you wouldnt have posted that!

now someone may outbid me!


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Prefy said:


> :tpd:And these are the guys we are suppose to look up too:r


Dave, maybe.....not me, I'm a douche bag!


----------



## justinphilly-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

icehog3 said:


> Dave, maybe.....not me, I'm a douche bag!


Tom come on, give yourself the credit you deserve.........

you are Admiral Douche-Bag!!!


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

justinphilly said:


> dam it tom, i wish you wouldnt have posted that!
> 
> now someone may outbid me!


I have more if you need them. I am ADB, after all Justin! :tu


----------



## justinphilly-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

icehog3 said:


> I have more if you need them. I am ADB, after all Justin! :tu


is that like the rapper Old Dirty Bastard?? also known as

O.D.B..

i like you as A.D.B.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

justinphilly said:


> is that like the rapper Old Dirty Bastard?? also known as
> 
> O.D.B..
> 
> i like you as A.D.B.


I resemble that!


----------



## moki (Jan 12, 2004)

Da Klugs said:


> Where did you get them is the point. These posts almost always end up with:
> 
> A deal that was too good to be true. (Cuz it wasn't)
> Street Cigars (Insert street/country here)
> ...


Yep... all you need to do is post this link and walk away:

*Advice for Cuban cigar buyers: Don't be this guy!*


----------



## One Lonely Smoker (Jan 21, 2005)

OK, so it got settled.


----------



## Scimmia (Sep 22, 2006)

Honestly, guys, I've learned a lot from these kind of threads about how to spot fakes. When I started looking at cubans, I did a search to find all of the threads like this that I could to help me. Everyone is saying to not post, do a search, but there would be a LOT less info to find with a search unless someone had made these kinds of posts in the first place!


----------



## gvarsity (Dec 12, 2006)

Prefy I don't have much of an opinion on the wave of "is it real" posts but I do appreciate the balanced and appropriate manner you brought up the subject. I think it may be a good idea of having a dedicated thread for it to make it easier for those who don't want to see them to ignore the posts. Particularly if a couple of experienced cc smokers would check in on said thread occasionally to say no it's a fake with some authority.  

Back to my point. I appreciate the fact that your post was your understanding of the tone and expectations of the supportive communtiy not the subject of fakes. You also didn't accuse anyone of doing anything wrong just that you personally feel like it fit with the stated goals of the board which is a perfectly legitmate point to make. 

Anyway I didn't read through the enire thread so this may be redundant. People don't have to agree with you but I thought you made an appropriate and thoughtful post to remind people of what makes cs great.


----------



## montecristo#2 (May 29, 2006)

Da Klugs said:


> Nah just hoping by leaving it run a bit we can avoid 10 new "is it fake threads" tomorrow.
> 
> Put a thread up in the NGF that I hope helps.





icehog3 said:


> Yeah...but the make-up sex is great.





icehog3 said:


> Only for 3 minutes....we're old...





Da Klugs said:


> Is this a bad time to bring up my old CUT?





icehog3 said:


> I'm crying from laughing over here!


What did I start?  :r

I went to bad and missed all the fun. :c :r

Thanks for the laugh this morning. :tu


----------



## Ivory Tower (Nov 18, 2005)

Yes, we all learned alot from your bantering in this thread.


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Ivory Tower said:


> Yes, we all learned alot from your bantering in this thread.


Yer probably right, Not like the content filled post above.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

Prefy said:


> but after four pages I think they get the point.


change your settings, this post was the middle of page 2 for me. 



Prefy said:


> This is just this newbs opinion...I'm sure everything has been said in this thread that needs to be, but I guess thats up to the Mods.


since just about every mod on the board has now posted in here... yup. :tu


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

Da Klugs said:


> Put a thread up in the NGF that I hope helps.


why do you keep cluttering up my area? 
we should ask paul for a "da klugs sticky topic area only" forum...


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

montecristo#2 said:


> I went to *bad *and missed all the fun. :c :r


Freudian slip? :r


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Ivory Tower said:


> Yes, we all learned alot from your bantering in this thread.


So call me a docuhe bag.....what can I say?


----------



## cigar_040 (Mar 10, 2006)

* Shameless plug ..................*


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

cigar_040 said:


> * Shameless plug ..................*


It's a shame it was plugged, Andy.


----------



## cigar_040 (Mar 10, 2006)

icehog3 said:


> It's a shame it was plugged, Andy.


I had high hopes with the wood tip with 2 holes for easy draw.......


----------



## LeafHog (Feb 11, 2004)

IHT said:


> we should ask paul for a "da klugs sticky topic area only" forum...


:r:r:r:r

That's funny. I don't care who you are, that's funny right there.


----------



## Xmodius (Jun 21, 2005)

LeafHog said:


> :r:r:r:r
> 
> That's funny. I don't care who you are, that's funny right there.


You have the best avatar.

Is it real? Or did you get it from a friend of a friend?:w

I'm serious. I love it!


----------



## DonWeb (Jul 3, 2005)

... lately I have been troubled by how some of the other gorillas have been acting with regards to the *IS THIS FAKE* threads. There have been lots of people mocking or generally being quite snobby in their replies to the people who start these threads. 
(nicely done ... occasionally the mockers need to be reminded) 

I know there is a lot of information on this site that can be found by using the search or reading the stickies but for lots of people they can not be 100% sure that these are in fact fakes and want some of the elder jungle members to confirm there suspicion.
while the elders have been new to cigars (and the site) - they can and should reflect on this when they post "snobbery".

however, the elders have provided many answers on this particular issue. i have found a number of threads (and linked sites) that answer these questions pretty well... of course, it requires a bit of research, and delayed gratification. 

My mother always told me that if you don't have anything nice to say don't say anything at all. You are not forced to look in the *IS THIS FAKE* threads and they are not against the Clubstogie rules.

My mom's always said, "walk a mile in ones moccasins". 
consider the elder that has seen the question, and knows the answer has already been posted. now consider that the elder sees the same question - stated differently 20, 50, 75 times; it becomes a chinese water torture. and then someone comes along, you perhaps, and ask the same question, with the same answer (touching the same nerve.)

not nearly an elder, i have seen the same question posed many a time; and can appreciate the patience that has been displayed.


----------



## jmcrawf1 (May 2, 2007)

Well this is my first post in the habanos lounge. I have been reading and reading and reading this forum in the hopes of gaining some info on CC's. What i've found is a lot of what seems to be shunning and mockery towards the newbies of CC's. Honestly i couldn't wait to be admitted to the habanos lounge to gain some info but i've been turned off to the notion of CC's all together, due to the fact that it just seems like theres a snobbish attitude towards newbiw questions in this forum. Yes, i understand that as a FOG, real or fake threads must be aggravating to you guys, but when did BOTL's find it too troublesome to give a gentle respectful response to a thread started by a FELLOW BOTL looking to gain knowledge on a subject? If you're tired of reading them, or too good to answer, then stop opening them. No disrespect to any gorillas btw. Just an observation after being in this side of the jungle after a little while.


----------



## Mbraud4 (Feb 17, 2006)

jmcrawf1 said:


> Well this is my first post in the habanos lounge. I have been reading and reading and reading this forum in the hopes of gaining some info on CC's. What i've found is a lot of what seems to be shunning and mockery towards the newbies of CC's. Honestly i couldn't wait to be admitted to the habanos lounge to gain some info but i've been turned off to the notion of CC's all together, due to the fact that it just seems like theres a snobbish attitude towards newbiw questions in this forum. Yes, i understand that as a FOG, real or fake threads must be aggravating to you guys, but when did BOTL's find it too troublesome to give a gentle respectful response to a thread started by a FELLOW BOTL looking to gain knowledge on a subject? If you're tired of reading them, or too good to answer, then stop opening them. No disrespect to any gorillas btw. Just an observation after being in this side of the jungle after a little while.


Joel if you have a real/fake question, come see me in BR and show me the stick. If i smoke it, its real...and if I dont smoke it...its not  J/k buddy


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

I usually don't post in these threads but what the heck.

I have to say that I’m in the other camp when it comes to reading previous posts on this topic... and I do a lot of reading and think I've learned quite a bit from them. The main thing that I have realized is that there are many FOGs who have much more experience and knowledge than me and have much more time invested in the subject of Cuban cigars. I have learned that there are many, many people who will try to capitalize on the sales of fake cigars and that “buyer beware” should be first and foremost in anyone’s mind who wishes to try these. 

I’ve also learned that one really does need to trust their source and that there are many legitimate sources out there, but you really do need to tread cautiously because after all is said and done, you’re purchasing an illegal product if you're from the US. 

I haven’t ever posted a thread asking if a particular cigar is real or not real because if I have to verify a purchase, then I haven’t really done my homework very well. My advice to anyone new to CCs would be to get to know some of the members here who have been "down this road" before. Talk to them at herfs or pm them if you have any questions about the decisions you are about to make. Be patient, become knowledgeable, and be careful.
That's what works for me. :2


----------



## seagarsmoker (Jan 1, 2000)

Da Klugs said:


> This is the point of things.
> 
> Not 100% sure of .... :r
> 
> ...


Dave, I always buy cigars when I'm on a cruise. . .

Usually at a LCDH, but still on a cruise. . .


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

jmcrawf1 said:


> Well this is my first post in the habanos lounge. I have been reading and reading and reading this forum in the hopes of gaining some info on CC's. What i've found is a lot of what seems to be shunning and mockery towards the newbies of CC's. Honestly i couldn't wait to be admitted to the habanos lounge to gain some info but i've been turned off to the notion of CC's all together, due to the fact that it just seems like theres a snobbish attitude towards newbiw questions in this forum. Yes, i understand that as a FOG, real or fake threads must be aggravating to you guys, but when did BOTL's find it too troublesome to give a gentle respectful response to a thread started by a FELLOW BOTL looking to gain knowledge on a subject? If you're tired of reading them, or too good to answer, then stop opening them. No disrespect to any gorillas btw. Just an observation after being in this side of the jungle after a little while.


For the record, I didn't start out this situation by saying "Stop posting 'Are These Fake' threads".....I asked that they be posted in the proper forum, the "Questions - Cigars" Forum. That way, FOGs who want to read/assist/help newbs with their issues can....and the Habanos Lounge isn't riddled with 5 of these a week. :2


----------

